# Squalane oil or squalene oil?



## blondie36 (Feb 25, 2007)

hello, does any one know the difference between the 2? i want it for a face moisturizer but im not sure which one i should buy,does anyone know the difference?(besides the price) lol


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure. But hopefully someone will be able to answer this question for you.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 25, 2007)

Uhh...the spelling?? j/k...I have no idea. Did you try looking it up on the internet? I'll check and see what I can find out.

EDIT* Here's what I found. Looks like one comes from Sharks and the other from Olive Trees. HTH...

*Squalene*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

Squalene is the biochemical precursor to the whole family of steroids. Oxidation of one of the terminal double bonds of squalene yields 2,3-squalene oxide which undergoes enzyme-catalyzed cyclization to afford lanosterol, which is then elaborated into cholesterol and other steroids.

Squalene is a low density compound often stored in the bodies of cartilaginous fishes such as sharks, which lack a swim bladder and must therefore reduce their body density with fats and oils. Squalene, which is stored mainly in the shark's liver, is lighter than water with a specific gravity of 0.855.

Recently it has become a trend for sharks to be hunted to process their livers for the purpose of making squalene health capsules. However, there is little clinical evidence to prove that, taken internally, squalene does anything to increase an individual's quality of life.

Squalene is used in cosmetics as a natural, oil-free moisturizer. It also makes up 12% of sebum, a natural product expressed by human sebaceous glands to moisturize hair follicles.

100% Squalane Oil one of the Most Effective Moisturizers Available


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

after a couple of times reading the ariticle i noticed the description said squalene then the 2nd line said squalane? did you see that? now im really confused


----------



## Sapphire74 (Feb 26, 2007)

Squalane is derived from Squalene (it's a refined form of squalene), but is more stable against oxidation. Squalane is (from what I can tell) best for skin care.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks kaville!!


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 26, 2007)

For what it's worth, I use olive squalane oil from Lumiere as a face moisturizer [mixed with a little aloe vera gel to make it spread easier], and it's wonderful. I've almost used up my little sample bottle and I think I'm going to buy a full size. It really balances out my skin, and I don't get oily like I used to when I was using a moisturizing lotion on my face. It sinks in pretty quickly and makes my skin feel silky.

I don't know the difference between that and shark squalene, but I wouldn't use something that came from an animal anyway. Big "ick" factor for me, LOL. I'll take plant derived over animal derived any day.


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks,thats where i wanted to buy it from(lumiere)and your right putting shark oil on my face would be NASTY,lol,im going to buy it right now


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 26, 2007)

the best one for you is from olive trees but many folks will spell it both ways. I have used it and love it. Luminier MMU I believe sells it as well. Also trying local health food stores, though mine doesnt carry it Ido have to order online. really really great on skin


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow,thanks a bunch,you know your stuff: )


----------

